# Grundsätzliches zum neuen baselayout (Fragen hier posten)

## slick

Beim Update auf das neue baselayout wurde einiges geändert. 

Bitte Vorsicht beim updaten mit etc-update oder ähnlichen Tools. Wenn keine eigenen Änderungen in den Init-Scripten (von baselayout) erfolgten, sollten die Scripte in /etc/init.d/ auf die neuen Versionen aktualisiert werden. Andernfalls auch besser erst updaten und dann die eigenen Änderungen neu einpflegen.

Der Hostname wird nun statt in /etc/hostname in /etc/conf.d/hostname festgelegt. /etc/hostname kann (und sollte) nach dem Eintragen des Hostname in /etc/conf.d/hostname gelöscht werden.

Der Domainname wird nun statt in /etc/dnsdomainname in /etc/conf.d/domainname festgelegt. /etc/dnsdomainname kann (und sollte) nach dem Eintragen des Domainnamen in /etc/conf.d/domainname gelöscht werden.

/etc/nisdomainname analog zu wie o.g. /etc/dnsdomainname

 :Exclamation:  Die o.g. Dateien mit einem Editor bearbeiten, nicht: echo $hostname >  /etc/conf.d/hostname

Die Einträge in /etc/rc.conf wurden in verschiedene Konfigurationsdateien in /etc/conf.d/ geteilt:

CLOCK -> /etc/conf.d/clock

CONSOLEFONT, CONSOLETRANSLATION -> /etc/conf.d/consolefont

KEYMAP, SET_WINDOWKEYS, EXTENDED_KEYMAPS -> /etc/conf.d/keymaps

in /etc/rc.conf verbleiben:

EDITOR, PROTOCOLS, DISPLAYMANAGER, XSESSION, UNICODE

Die Netzwerkkonfiguration in /etc/conf.d/net wurde komplett überarbeitet. Bitte hierzu unter

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=0 nachlesen. Alle /etc/init.d/net.* sind (bzw. sollten sein) jetzt Symlinks auf /etc/init.d/net.lo

 :Exclamation:  Die /etc/conf.d/net wird durch das Update nicht aktualisiert. Sie muß entsprechend manuell bearbeitet werden. Beispiele siehe /etc/conf.d/net.example oder im Handbuch. Ansonsten kann man sehr schnell durcheinander kommen, da der alte Syntax ebenso (noch) funktioniert. (siehe diese Diskussion)

Einfache Beispiele /etc/conf.d/net:

eth0 über dhcpcd und mit Parametern

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"
```

eth0 statisch mit default-gateway

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.254" )
```

Für Freaks:

Wer beim Update nicht aufgepaßt hat und/oder nochmal die "Original"-Configs bzw. -Initscripte haben möchte um wirklich alles neu sauber einzutragen, folgender Workaround:

```
emerge -f baselayout

cd /tmp

tar -xjf /usr/portage/distfiles/rc-scripts-1.6.12.tar.bz2 "rc-scripts-1.6.12/etc/conf.d/*"
```

danach sind die Dateien aus /etc/conf.d im Unterverzeichnis rc-scripts-1.6.12

( oder die böse, weniger zu empfehlende Methode:

```
mkdir /tmp/baselayout

ROOT="/tmp/baselayout" emerge -O baselayout 
```

Dann findet man die Configs unter /tmp/baselayout/etc/conf.d )

--

EDIT: Danke@misterjack

EDIT2: +sticky

EDIT3: kleiner Workaround

EDIT4: Hinweis auf Editieren, nicht echo

EDIT5: Symlinks auf /etc/init.d/net.lo

EDIT6: Beispiele /etc/conf.d/net

EDIT7: Hinweis auf diese Diskussion

EDIT8: Hinweis nicht automatisch upgedatete /etc/conf.d/net

EDIT9: -sticky --EarthwingsLast edited by slick on Wed Jul 06, 2005 6:22 am; edited 38 times in total

----------

## misterjack

 *slick wrote:*   

> EDITOR -> ?
> 
> PROTOCOLS -> ?
> 
> DISPLAYMANAGER -> ?
> ...

 

bleibt alles in /etc/rc.conf

UNICODE wird auch in /etc/rc.conf gesetzt

mehr kann man es im wiki nachlesen:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/FQDN_einstellen

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

----------

## pablo_supertux

@slick: kannst du diesen Thread sticky machen?

----------

## klemi

kann jemand den Syntax von /etc/conf.d/ hier anbieten. habe das Update gelöscht.

Danke!

----------

## slick

Was meinst Du genau? ein emerge baselayout sollte das "gelöschte Update" wiederherstellen.

----------

## happyfish

nein.

ich hatte gestern mit der option "original behalten" alle updates erstmal "weggedrückt" (option 2 bei etc-update). nun hab ich ein bißchen zeit und wollte mich damit auseinandersetzen, aber ein emerge baselayout (auch mit -C vorher) erzeugt nicht den stand vor dem "wegdrücken" der updates der configdateien. zB funktionieren host- und domainname nur nach der "alten variante"

----------

## slick

Habe oben einen kleinen Workaround eingefügt, wie man an die sauberen "Orginal"-Configs bzw. -Initscripte kommt, falls man beim Update nicht aufgepaßt hat, und/oder alles "sauber" neu eintragen möchte.

----------

## happyfish

danke für den workaround, hab ich gemacht, die entsprechenden configs kopiert. allerdings werden host- und domainname nicht aus /etc/conf.d/hostname, bzw /etc/conf.d gelesen. stattdessen beim booten: 

```
you need to set /etc/hostname to set valid hostname
```

 (localhost.unknown_domain) also will er noch die alte vorgehensweise.

----------

## slick

 *happyfish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> you need to set /etc/hostname to set valid hostname
> ```
> ...

 

Dann hast Du noch die alten Init-Scripte in /etc/init.d/ (zumindest ein altes /etc/init.d/hostname)

----------

## happyfish

bleibt noch ein klitzekleines problem: beim booten kommt: Setting DNS domainname to kargesLoch, danach allerdings This ist metulskie.unknown_domain...

irgendwie vergißt er den domainnamen.

EDIT: nach dem einloggen:

```
# domainname

kargesLoch

```

also da wieder korrekt, aber das direkt nach dem booten bleibt  :Rolling Eyes: 

auf jeden fall recht herzlichen dank für die hilfe!

----------

## slick

Der vollständige Name <hostname>.<dnsdomainname> muß in eine IP auflösbar sein. Das Problem könnte viele Ursachen haben. Schau mal im "Häufige Probleme-Thread", da sind Links dazu.

----------

## klemi

Hallo habe große Probleme mit dem Hostname:

hostname war in /etc/init.d (habe ich entfernt - irrtümlich)

Jetzt erhalte ich hier folgendes:

```
(none) init.d # cat /etc/conf.d/dnsdomainname

homenetwork

(none) init.d # cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

tux

(none) init.d # etc/init.d/domainname start

-bash: etc/init.d/domainname: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

(none) init.d # gvim /etc/hosts

(none) init.d #
```

init.d:

```
(none) init.d # ls

alsasound    cupsd         hdparm      net.eth0   reslisa       spamd

bootmisc     depscan.sh    hotplug     net.lo     rmnologin     sshd

checkfs      domainname    keymaps     netmount   rsyncd        urandom

checkroot    esound        lisa        net.ppp0   runscript.sh  vixie-cron

clock        famd          local       nscd       serial        xdm

coldplug     functions.sh  localmount  numlock    shutdown.sh   xfs

consolefont  gpm           metalog     portmap    slapd

crypto-loop  halt.sh       modules     reboot.sh  slurpd
```

Wie kommt es das domainname nicht gefunden wird?

Wie man sieht, fehlt hostname.

Wie kommt man an das (aktuelle) Script hostname?

Mein Eintrqag in /etc/hosts:

```

# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.8 2003/08/04 20:12:25 azarah Exp $

#

127.0.0.1   localhost tux

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
```

Kann es sein das /etc/hosts noch eine alte Konfigurationdatei ist?

Könnte mir jamand eine neuere schicken?

Folgendes fällt mir noch auf:

Der Audfruf in /sbin/runlevels/boot hostname war leer,d.h. ohne Inhalt bzw. kein link auf das Script (ich weiß nicht wo es wirklich ist).

Dies trifft auch für domainname in /sbin/runlevels/default zu.

Was muß ich tun?

Wer kann helfen!

Was muß hier geändert werden?

Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------

## klemi

Probleme von oben erledigt durch neues einfügen der Original Config-Dateien.

Was mir noch augefallen ist, das im gentoo-Handbuch (9.Juni 2004) in Kapitel 8 (networking Information) die host- bzw Domainname noch falsche Verzeichnisse beinhalten. Man sollte auch besser die Dateien direkt editieren und sie nicht mit "echo" füllen.

----------

## Earthwings

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Probleme von oben erledigt durch neues einfügen der Original Config-Dateien.
> 
> Was mir noch augefallen ist, das im gentoo-Handbuch (9.Juni 2004) in Kapitel 8 (networking Information) die host- bzw Domainname noch falsche Verzeichnisse beinhalten. Man sollte auch besser die Dateien direkt editieren und sie nicht mit "echo" füllen.

 

Kannst du nen Bugreport dazu erstellen bzw. dich in #gentoo-doc in freenode.net melden? Sonst geht sowas verloren...

----------

## Lenz

Kann es sein, dass das neue Baselayout auch die Pfade zerstört? Irgendwie wird bei mir /usr/local/bin bei mir seit gestern nicht mehr als Pfad erkannt, sodass nicht meine Scripte nicht mehr so schön ausführen lassen. Wo wird das denn jetzt neuerdings eingestellt?

----------

## Earthwings

Siehe dazu auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2485033.html#2485033 (englisch)

----------

## SinoTech

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass das neue Baselayout auch die Pfade zerstört? Irgendwie wird bei mir /usr/local/bin bei mir seit gestern nicht mehr als Pfad erkannt, sodass nicht meine Scripte nicht mehr so schön ausführen lassen. Wo wird das denn jetzt neuerdings eingestellt?

 

Also bei mir hat er den Pfad in "/etc/profile" eingetragen (Für root ebenso wie für normale User).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Lenz

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Siehe dazu auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2485033.html#2485033 (englisch)

 

Danke, werd's probieren. Gut, dass Englisch kein Problem ist. War das dann bei euch auch auf einmal weg? Oder ist das nur bei bestimmten Konfigurationen so?

----------

## UTgamer

Ja hatte einige Arbeit damit, bei mir findet er auch die Applikationen in /usr/local/bin nicht mehr.

Handarbeit war angesagt, mit mehreren Dateien, die von "/etc" nach "/etc/conf.d" verschoben werden wollten.

[Edit]

Muß jetzt noch suchen warum idesk nicht mehr startet.

----------

## Lenz

Wie hast du'S denn jetzt gelöst mit dem /usr/local/bin? Also der Tipp aus dem englischen Thread hat bei mir nicht funktioniert (99local anlegen). Was hast du denn in welche Datei geschrieben, damit /usr/local/bin wieder in den Pfad kommt? Den Rest der Handarbeit hab ich schon problemlos erledigt, aber daran haperts zur Zeit noch...

----------

## smg

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.23 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="192.168.0.3 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="192.168.1.1 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="up"

#iface_eth1="up"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="-h unimatrix"

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.50"

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

So sieht meine /etc/conf.d/net aus, wieso funktioniert dann bei mir DHCP? Ich verstehe grad nicht. Habe eben erst den Post hier gefunden.

cheers.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wie hast du'S denn jetzt gelöst mit dem /usr/local/bin? Also der Tipp aus dem englischen Thread hat bei mir nicht funktioniert (99local anlegen). Was hast du denn in welche Datei geschrieben, damit /usr/local/bin wieder in den Pfad kommt? Den Rest der Handarbeit hab ich schon problemlos erledigt, aber daran haperts zur Zeit noch...

 

Wieso nicht in die "/etc/profile" ? Hat das neue "baselayout" bei mir irgendwie automatisch gemacht:

```

# /etc/profile:

[...]

if [ "$EUID" = "0" ] || [ "$USER" = "root" ] ; then

   PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

   PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:${PATH}"

fi

export PATH

unset ROOTPATH

[...]

```

Funktionert alles wie gewollt.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## SinoTech

 *Stephan - 'ash' wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> So sieht meine /etc/conf.d/net aus, wieso funktioniert dann bei mir DHCP? Ich verstehe grad nicht. Habe eben erst den Post hier gefunden.
> ...

 

Nur weil du deiner Karte beim booten eine IP zuweist heißt das nicht das diese nicht geändert werden kann (z.B. durch "dhcp").

Mfg

Sino

----------

## smg

mh? das verstehe ich jetzt noch weniger, also ich habe internet zugriff über den router, nur nach euren posts müsste es doch mit meinen settings nicht gehen oder?

```
#emerge -Cpv baselayout 

 sys-apps/baselayout

    selected: 1.11.12-r4
```

zeigt nur das an

```
#eix -s baselayout 

* sys-apps/baselayout

        Available versions:  1.9.4-r6 !1.9.4-r7 ~1.11.9-r1 ~1.11.10-r7 ~1.11.11-r3 ~1.11.12-r3 1.11.12-r4 [M]1.12.0_alpha2-r1

        Installed:           1.11.12-r4

        Description:         Base layout for Gentoo Linux (incl. initscripts and sysvinit)

1.9.4-r6 ist grün hinterlegt sowie 1.11.12-r4, d.h. die sind beide installiert?
```

cheers

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> mh? das verstehe ich jetzt noch weniger, also ich habe internet zugriff über den router, nur nach euren posts müsste es doch mit meinen settings nicht gehen oder?

 

Hängt davon ab welche IP dein Router hat, Du setzt doch in der conf einen Default-Gateway. Außerdem ist die config noch im alten Syntax. (der aber (noch) funktioniert).

Bist Du sicher das Du dhcp verwendest? Wird das beim booten angezeigt?

----------

## smg

Jo wird es, die anderen Rechenr bekommen auch alle per router (dhcp) zugewiesen..

Mich verwundert warum die alte Syntax noch funktioniert, ist das normal? Und dazu wunder mich das slotted baselayout extrem.

cheers.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wie hast du'S denn jetzt gelöst mit dem /usr/local/bin? Also der Tipp aus dem englischen Thread hat bei mir nicht funktioniert (99local anlegen). Was hast du denn in welche Datei geschrieben, damit /usr/local/bin wieder in den Pfad kommt? Den Rest der Handarbeit hab ich schon problemlos erledigt, aber daran haperts zur Zeit noch...

 

Das was SinoTech in der /etc/profile stehen hat habe ich auch darin stehen, aber trotzdem wurde der Pfad nicht gefunden. Ich habe den engl. Thread genutzt.

```
export PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/bin"
```

 und damit funktionierte es.

Aber ich habe nun zwei andere Problemme mit a) idesk von Fluxbox und b) KDE.

a) Um den klipper von KDE in Fluxbox automatisch starten zu lassen habe ich im Userprofile eine .xprofile mit diesem Eintrag erstellt gehabt: exec klipper &, und dies lief schon seit langem schön, nun muß ich die .xprofile löschen, da sonst idesk nicht mehr startet.

b) In meinem Haupt-KDE-Userprofile haben Binarys jetzt (ohne mein zutuen) die Icons für das Midikeyboard. Keine Ahnung was dort passiert ist.

[Edit]

b) ist gelöst. Keine Ahnung wie das geschehen konnte, aber in den Konqueror-Settings > Dateizuordnungen waren für x-executable und für x-executable-script die Mimetyp-Midi-Symbole eingetragen; hoffe der Rest stimmt noch soweit.

---

Aber warum funktioniert aufeinmal kein .xprofile richtig mit anderen Anwendungen; ob es am Bash-Update liegt?

----------

## Lenz

Okay, das Pfadproblem ist endlich gelöst. Wenn man's per /etc/profile löst, muss man die Änderungen natürlich auch in /~/.bashrc übernehmen, damit das funktioniert. Danke für die Hilfe, erstmal ein Problem weniger.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Okay, das Pfadproblem ist endlich gelöst. Wenn man's per /etc/profile löst, muss man die Änderungen natürlich auch in /~/.bashrc übernehmen, damit das funktioniert. Danke für die Hilfe, erstmal ein Problem weniger.

 

Humm ? Habe nichts in der ".bashrc" stehen was damit etwas zu tun haben könnte. Wird die "/etc/profile" nicht abgearbeitet wenn man sich einloggt ? Also beim Konsolenlogin ja auf jeden Fall, aber wie sieht es beim login durch kdm aus ? Anders könnte ich es mir nicht erklären weshalb bei mir "/usr/local/bin" im $PATH auftaucht.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Louisdor

Ich habe nach dem Updaten auf das neue Baselayout alles nach dem Thread-Start-Posting abgearbeitet.

Geht auch alles problemlos, auch ¤ und idesk und was ich so alles habe. 

Das einzige Problem was ich jetzt habe ist, dass der Midnight Commander auf der Konsole, also nicht in X, so merkwürdig aussieht.

Da fehlen Zeilen und Zeichen und so ... weiss gar nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll!?

Ein Screenshot mit fbgrab nimmt leider nur den "Hintergrund" auf!? Kann ich das noch anders "fotografieren"?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Das einzige Problem was ich jetzt habe ist, dass der Midnight Commander auf der Konsole, also nicht in X, so merkwürdig aussieht.
> 
> Da fehlen Zeilen und Zeichen und so ... weiss gar nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll!?

 

So, hab es gelöst; es lag an UTF8, wenn ich das richtig sehe ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Lenz

Und wie hast du's nun gelöst?

----------

## Louisdor

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Und wie hast du's nun gelöst?

 

Hm, naja, ich habe UTF-8 erst mal wieder "entfernt" sozusagen ...  :Wink: 

Ich hatte da den Support im kernel drin, jetzt nicht mehr.

Und, auch in den diversen Configs ist alles raus was mit UTF-8 zu tun hatte.

Ich hatte das mit UTF-8 schon mal früher probiert, doch auch da kam ich nicht wirklich sauber damit hin.

Keine Ahnung was ich da so falsch mache. Jedenfalls habe ich so, ohne UTF-8, keine Probleme mehr.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## MaTu

Hallo

Ich komme seit dem Update das baselayouts nicht mehr ins i-net.

Mein Adsl-Modem (Österreich) ist als Router konfiguriert, meine zwei Netzwerkkarten definiere ich jetzt in /etc/conf.d/net mittesl ( über eth1 geht manchmal ein Lapptop noch ins i-net)

config_eth0=( "192.168.XXX.XXX netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.XXX.255" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.YYY.YYY netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.YYY.255" ), und

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.XXX.1" )

hostname und domainname liegen jetzt auch in /etc/conf.d/ und sind in /etc/ gelöscht

und /etc/resolv.conf habe ich nicht geändert

ifconfig und route -n zeigen mir die getätigten Einstellungen auch an aber irgendwie klappt es nicht.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat die mir weiterhilft wäre ich dankbar.

MaTu

----------

## SinoTech

 *MaTu wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.XXX.1" )
> 
> [...]

 

Änder das "via" mal um in "gw".

Mfg

Sino

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

hat leider nichts gebracht.

Ich kann das Modem mit ping 192.168.XXX.1 auch anpingen aber irgendwie, habe ich das Gefühl, dass die /etc/resolv.conf nicht verwendet wird.

Gibt es da ein bestimmtes Format das verwendet werder muß?

Im Moment ist da nur eine Liste die wie folgt aussieht:

nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

nameserver YYY.YYY.YYY.YYY

.

.

search meinprovider.at meinedomain.loca

Also die dnsserver, die ich von meinem Provider bekommen habe.

mfg MaTu

----------

## SinoTech

Also in meiner "resolv.conf" steht die IP meines Routers. Ich poste dir mal einfach meine configs.

"/etc/conf.d/net":

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.10" )

```

"/etc/reolv.conf"

```

nameserver 192.168.0.10

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## smg

Sollte man den wenn möglich auf die neue Konfiguration umstellen, obgleich die alte noch funktioniert?

cheers.

----------

## MaTu

Hallo

Sieht bei mir auch so aus, habe nur in meiner resolv.conf den nameserver von meinem Provider eingetragen.

Den kann ich auch anpingen, wenn ich aber versuche eine andere webseite anzupingen ist es still.

Am Router liegts nicht sonst könnt ich auch mit dem Schläppi nicht ins i-net.

Iregend wie hab ich glaub ich einen Dienst am PC verwirrt oder abgedreht bei dem update, nur finde ich nichts.

Danke erstmal für deine Hilfe ich steh momentan auf der Leitung, hab auch schon iptables abgedreht ohne Erfolg,hmm..

mfg MaTu

----------

## ThePsycho

So, hat ne Weile gedauert, bis ich es überhaupt gemerkt habe, aber:

Die Datei /etc/env.d/02locales ist (höchstwahrscheinlich) durch das neue baselayout verschwunden.

Ich kann es natürlich nicht genau sagen, sie ist halt einfach weg und hab sie jetzt wieder neu angelegt.

----------

## smg

 *ThePsycho wrote:*   

> So, hat ne Weile gedauert, bis ich es überhaupt gemerkt habe, aber:
> 
> Die Datei /etc/env.d/02locales ist (höchstwahrscheinlich) durch das neue baselayout verschwunden.
> 
> Ich kann es natürlich nicht genau sagen, sie ist halt einfach weg und hab sie jetzt wieder neu angelegt.

 

seltsam, das war bei mir nicht der fall.

cheers.

----------

## hoschi

Vielleicht hat das ja auch was mit dem Baselayout zu tun:

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> What is wrong with my network-applet (see image, difficult to describe)?
> 
> http://desk.hottemptation.org/network_applet.png
> 
> Most time boot Icons are "Non", only if my wireless-nic is sending, the left one is switching to "normal".
> ...

 

----------

## tunix.info

hejo,

hab nach laengerer uptime heute gebootet und seit dem kein netz mehr ;-(

vermute das das auch mit dem baselayout zu tun habe koennte. ich mein ich  hab jetzt die /etc/conf.d/net angepasst, aber klappt immer noch nicht, der rechner kann sich nur selbst pingen, sieht kein gateway und kein internet. die configfiles stimmen, die ausgabe von ifconfig stimmt, das richtige modul wurde geladen, der port im switch leuchtet wie er soll aber kein bit und kein ping geht rein oder raus. er droped scheinbar frames, seltsam. da der rechner grad kein netz hat isses schwierig configfiles und startscripte zu posten.

wie komm ich offline zum alten layout am besten zurueck?

----------

## tango

mod-edit: Dieses und die zwei folgenden Posts hier angehangen --slick

Hallo,

habe am Wochenende Gentoo neuinstalliert und stelle fest, dass nun viele Dinge nach /etc/conf.d/* ausgelagert werden.

Bei jedem Systemstart zeigt er nun an ich solle nicht mehr /etc/hostname sondern /etc/conf.d/hostname benützen, weiß einer wo man das abschalten kann ?

Es sieht etwas unschön aus.

Mein eigentliches Problem aber ist der Domainname, habe hier auch schon die 2 Threads aus der "FAQ" gelesen, werde aber aufgrund der neuen Einteilung nicht schlau.

Kann mir einer nochmal sagen was nun wohin und wie gestartet werden muss ?

LG

----------

## Linuxpeter

Hostname in /etc/conf.d/hostname und Domainname in /etc/conf.d/domainname setzen,

dann /etc/hostname und /etc/dnsdomainname löschen.

----------

## Louisdor

 *tango wrote:*   

> weiß einer wo man das abschalten kann ?

  Schau mal da: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347512.html

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## slick

Die 3 vorheriger Posts hier angehangen

----------

## aZZe

Was mich ein wenig wundert ist, dass seit dem neuen Baselayout dhcp Anfragen unheimlich lange dauern. Wenn ich früher mein eth0 gestartet habe hat es noch nichtmal 2 Sekunden gedauert und ich hatte eine IP zugewiesen bekommen. Nun kann das mal locker mehr als 10 Sekunden dauern. Weiß einer woran das liegen könnte?

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-d -t 15 -h meinhostname eth0"

```

----------

## HPRichard

Ich finde leider nicht, wo ich meinem Router sage, daß er weiterleiten soll, und nach jedem Neustart

```
 echo "1" >> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 
```

anzugeben finde ich irgendwie nicht so prickelnd. Leider habe ich bisher keinen Hinweis gefunden, wo ich das mit dem neuen baselayout einstellen kann.

----------

## mrsteven

 *HPRichard wrote:*   

> Ich finde leider nicht, wo ich meinem Router sage, daß er weiterleiten soll, und nach jedem Neustart
> 
> ```
>  echo "1" >> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 
> ```
> ...

 

Da gibt es prinzipiell zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder du schreibst das hier in /etc/sysctl.conf (besser):

```
net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
```

Oder falls das wider Erwarten nicht klappt, schreibst du folgendes in /etc/conf.d/local.start:

```
echo "1" >> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```

----------

## benjamin200

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Gentoo-Server hat das Update zu 1.11.12-r4 hintersich gebracht. 

Nun habe jedoch zwei offen Fragen bezüglich net.eth0 sowie hostname!

zu net.eth0:

Wie im Sticky Thread von slick angesprochen, sieht die Config für die Interfaces nun wie folgt aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" ) 
> 
> 

 

wenn ich dies so mache erhalte ich folgendes:

```

localhost benjamin # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net has $ifconfig_eth0 set

 * (or $iface_eth0 for old-style configuration)

localhost benjamin #      

```

erst wenn ich die zeile mit ifconfig beginne...

```

ifconfig_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" ) 

```

...funktioniert es. Irgenwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch! Kann mir das jemand Erläutern?

zu hostname:

Ich habe die /etc/hostname gelöscht und folgenden Eintrag in /etc/conf.d/hostname vorgenommen:

```

# Set to the hostname of this machine

# HOSTNAME="localhost"

HOSTNAME="server"

```

Führe ich nun ein Restart von /etc/init.d/hostname durch, meckert das System (Gentoo) das hostname in /etc erwartet wird.

```

...schnipp...

.................

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Saving random seed ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * You need to set /etc/hostname to a valid hostname

 * Setting hostname to localhost ...   

...schnipp...

.................

```

Was läuft hier falsch? Freue mich auf eure Antworten  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

mod edit: Hier angehängt --Earthwings

EDIT:

Mein Thread ist verschoben worden. Ich hatte zwar mit dem Gedanken gespielt, ob es eventuell schlauer wäre einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen. Es wurde jedoch nicht explizit darauf hingewiesen, das Fragen hier zu posten sind. Außerdem kann ich nicht einschätzen, ob es sich tatsächlich um grundsätzliche Fragen zum neuen Baselayout handelt. Sorry  :Sad: 

mod edit. Macht doch nichts!  :Smile:  Thread Titel angepasst. --Earthwings

----------

## slick

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * You need to set /etc/hostname to a valid hostname
> ```
> ...

 

Klingt für mich nach einem "alten" baselayout oder unvollständig aktualisierten initscripten.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> benjamin200 wrote:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

n'Abend Slick,

ich geb zu, das nicht das ganze System upgedated wurde, jedoch ist baselayout-1.11.12-r4 emerged. Wie würdest du vorgehen?

Was sagst du zu dem Problem mit net.eth0?

----------

## slick

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich geb zu, das nicht das ganze System upgedated wurde, jedoch ist baselayout-1.11.12-r4 emerged. Wie würdest du vorgehen?

 

das baselayout neu mergen und etc-update ausführen, und wenn das was bringt dann sorgfältig vorgehen und möglichst die updates alle einspielen

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Was sagst du zu dem Problem mit net.eth0?

 

k.A.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> benjamin200 hat folgendes geschrieben::
> 
> ich geb zu, das nicht das ganze System upgedated wurde, jedoch ist baselayout-1.11.12-r4 emerged. Wie würdest du vorgehen?
> ...

 

Ok, ich werde es versuchen - leider zur Zeit im Prüfungsstress - ich melde mich aber wieder ,keine Frage  :Smile: 

P.S.

Nett das du den Thread-Name geändert hast  :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> zu net.eth0:
> 
> Wie im Sticky Thread von slick angesprochen, sieht die Config für die Interfaces nun wie folgt aus:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Also ich würde sagen, dass es ein Tippfehler von slick ist. (Sorry!)  :Wink: 

Denn, ich habe bei mir auch immer "ifconfig" als Beginn der Zeile stehen.

Die anderen Beispieleinträge fangen ja auch so an! Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, oder!?

```
##############################################################################

#   NEW-STYLE IFCONFIG examples

#   ---------------------------

#   This uses /sbin/ifconfig and /sbin/route to set the network up.

#   It is suitable for most home users.

##############################################################################

# To use DHCP on eth0, simply uncomment the following line:

ifconfig_eth0=( "dhcp" )

# For passing custom options to dhcpcd use something like the following.  This

# example reduces the timeout for retrieving an address from 60 seconds (the

# default) to 10 seconds.  Note that this might be too short for some servers,

# so the default is encouraged unless you know what you're doing.

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

# For a static configuration, use something like this.  This sets the primary

# eth0 address to 192.168.0.2 and adds two aliases, eth0:1 and eth0:2

#ifconfig_eth0=(

#       "192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#       "192.168.0.3 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#       "192.168.0.4 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#)

# This is just like setting the gateway config option in the old-style iface

# config, but allows one to add custom routes.  This should not be needed if you

# are obtaining an address via DHCP since the default route should be set

# automatically.

#routes_eth0=(

#       "default gw 192.168.0.10"

#)

# VLAN support - emerge net-misc/vconfig

# Please ensure your VLAN IDs are NOT zero-padded

#vlans_eth0="1 2"

#ifconfig_eth0_1=( "dhcp" )

#ifconfig_eth0_2=( "172.16.2.1 broadcast 172.16.3.255 netmask 255.255.254.0" )

##############################################################################
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## slick

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Also ich würde sagen, dass es ein Tippfehler von slick ist. (Sorry!) 
> 
> Denn, ich habe bei mir auch immer "ifconfig" als Beginn der Zeile stehen.
> 
> Die anderen Beispieleinträge fangen ja auch so an! Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, oder!?

 

Kann ja mal passieren, ABER ist keiner  :Razz:   :Wink:  Ist aus dem Handbuch geklaut und wenn dann wäre das Handbuch falsch.

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1 wrote:*   

> Code Listing 2: Examples for /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # For DHCP
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## schachti

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann ja mal passieren, ABER ist keiner   Ist aus dem Handbuch geklaut und wenn dann wäre das Handbuch falsch.
> 
> 

 

Vor allem wäre dann nicht nur das Handbuch falsch, sondern mein System würde aus unerfindlichen Gründen mit einer defekten Konfiguration korrekt laufen.  :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

Habe den Hinweis auf Ungleichheit von Handbuch und net.conf.example im Eingangspost hinzugefügt. Meine Empfehlung: im Zweifelsfall an das Handbuch halten. Falls es dennoch falsch sein sollte, was ich bezweifel, dann ist es zumindest schneller aktualisiert als die lokale net.conf.example welche ja nur durch ein Update des baselayout korrigiert würde.

----------

## Louisdor

[quote="schachti"] *slick wrote:*   

> Vor allem wäre dann nicht nur das Handbuch falsch, sondern mein System würde aus unerfindlichen Gründen mit einer defekten Konfiguration korrekt laufen. 

 Hm, dann läuft mein System falsch!

Ich habe es genau so: ifconfig_eth0=( "dhcp" ) in der /etc/conf.d/net drin stehen.

Alles andere, was mit (if)config beginnt, ist auskommentiert.

Und, alles geht wunderbar!  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hm, dann läuft mein System falsch! 
> 
> 

 

wie bei mir scheint dein baselayout nicht korrekt eingerichtet zu sein. Hoffe ich bekomme das nächste Woche gebacken. Ich meld mich wieder  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Die anderen Beispieleinträge fangen ja auch so an! Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, oder!?
> 
> ```
> ...ifconfig_eth0...
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm... also das mußt mir jetzt nochmal genauer erklären. Ich habe es grad nochmal genau angeschaut. Ich habe ein aktuelles sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4 (x86), upgedatet von einer alten Version (auch x86). In meiner net.example gibts keine ifconfig_eth0 Beispiele. Hast Du evt. mal das baselayout mit ~x86 installiert welche die Datei, in der Version welche Dir vorliegt, bei Dir angelegt hat?

um die längeren Kommentare gekürzt:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net.example 

#modules=( "iproute2" )

#modules_eth0=( "udhcpc" )

#modules=( "!iwconfig" )

#

#modules=( "iproute2" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

#config_eth0=(

#       "192.168.0.2/24"

#       "192.168.0.3/24"

#       "192.168.0.4/24"

#)

#config_eth0=(

#       "192.168.0.2/24"

#       "4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ab"

#       "4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ac"

#)

#config_eth0=( "noop" "192.168.0.2/24" )

#config_eth0=( "null" )

#routes_eth0=(

#       "default via 192.168.0.1"

#       "default via 4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ab"

#)

#fallback_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#fallback_route_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_timeout_eth0=60

#config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

#dns_servers_ESSID=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

#dns_domain_ESSID="some.domain"

#dns_search_domains_ESSID="search.this.domain search.that.domain"

#mac_config_001122334455=( "dhcp" )

#mac_dhcpcd_001122334455="-t 10"

#mac_dns_servers_001122334455=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

#modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

#dhclient_eth0="..."

#udhcpc_eth0="..."

#pump_eth0="..."

#dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#fallback_eth0=( "apipa" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#vlans_eth0="1 2"

#vconfig_eth0=( "set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

#vconfig_vlan1=( "set_flag 1" "set_egress_map 2 6" )

#config_vlan1=( "172.16.3.1 netmask 255.255.254.0" )

#config_vlan2=( "172.16.2.1 netmask 255.255.254.0" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#slaves_bond0="eth0 eth1 eth2"

#depend_br0() {

#}

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#config_eth0=( "adsl" )

#adsl_user_eth0="my-adsl-username"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#config_ippp0=( "dhcp" )

#config_ippp0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

#ipppd_eth0="defaultroute"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#mac_eth0="00:11:22:33:44:55"

#mac_eth0="random-ending"

#mac_eth0="random-samekind"

#mac_eth0="random-anykind"

#mac_eth0="random-full"

#mac_eth0="some custom set of parameters"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#

#config_tun1=( "192.168.0.1/24")

#tunctl_tun1="-u adm"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#bridge_br0="eth0 eth1"

#config_eth0=( "null" )

#config_eth1=( "null" )

#config_br0=( "dhcp" )

#config_br0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

#depend_br0() {

#       need net.eth0 net.eth1

#}

#brctl_br0=( "setfd 0" "sethello 0" "stp off" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#iptunnel_vpn0="mode gre remote 207.170.82.1 key 0xffffffff ttl 255"

#iptunnel_vpn0="mode ipip remote 207.170.82.2 ttl 255"

#

#preup() {

#       if mii-tool ${IFACE} 2> /dev/null | grep -q 'no link'; then

#               ewarn "No link on ${IFACE}, aborting configuration"

#               return 1

#       fi

#

#       if ethtool ${IFACE} | grep -q 'Link detected: no'; then

#               ewarn "No link on ${IFACE}, aborting configuration"

#               return 1

#       fi

#

#       return 0

#}

#predown() {

#       if is_net_fs /; then

#               eerror "root filesystem is network mounted -- can't stop ${IFACE}"

#               return 1

#       fi

#

#       return 0

#}

#postup() {

#       return 0

#}

#postdown() {

#       return 0

#}

#modules_force=( "ifconfig" )

#modules_force=( "iproute2" "dhcpcd" )

#modules_force_eth1=( "iproute2" )

#modules_force=( "dhcpcd" )

#modules_force=( "ifconfig" "essidnet" "iwconfig" )

#modules_force=( "iproute2" "ifconfig" )

```

----------

## Louisdor

Guten Abend! 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Hmm... also das mußt mir jetzt nochmal genauer erklären. Ich habe es grad nochmal genau angeschaut. Ich habe ein aktuelles sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4 (x86), upgedatet von einer alten Version (auch x86). In meiner net.example gibts keine ifconfig_eth0 Beispiele. Hast Du evt. mal das baselayout mit ~x86 installiert welche die Datei, in der Version welche Dir vorliegt, bei Dir angelegt hat?

 Sorry, ich habe geschrieben, was in meiner /etc/conf.d/net drin steht.

Die /etc/conf.d/net.example sieht so aus, wie von Dir beschrieben.

Jedoch habe ich kurioserweise Netz und keine Fehler oder Probleme mit diesen Einträgen. *schulterzuck*

```
ifconfig_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"
```

Ich werde es jedoch mal in:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"
```

ändern und sehen, was dann passiert.  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: 

```
sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 1.11.12-r4

      Latest version installed: 1.11.12-r4

      Size of downloaded files: 152 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## benjamin200

Bei mir läuft es jetzt. Es lag an outdated Initscripten. Nach einem vollständigen Systemupdate 

und etc-update funktioniert es nun  :Smile: 

Danke euch !!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jedoch habe ich kurioserweise Netz und keine Fehler oder Probleme mit diesen Einträgen. *schulterzuck*
> 
> 

 

Die alte Variante wird noch weiterhin unterstützt - frag mich lieber nicht wieso  :Question: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Jedoch habe ich kurioserweise Netz und keine Fehler oder Probleme mit diesen Einträgen. *schulterzuck*
> 
>  
> 
> Die alte Variante wird noch weiterhin unterstützt - frag mich lieber nicht wieso 

 

Ich habe nun meine "alte" /etc/conf.d/net durch die /etc/conf.d/net.example ersetzt und alles läuft ordentlich.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe nun meine "alte" /etc/conf.d/net durch die /etc/conf.d/net.example ersetzt und alles läuft ordentlich. 
> 
> 

 

also wird die alte Variante weiterhin unterstützt.

----------

## gentoo-Ben

Ich habe seit dem neuen baselayout ein Problem mit lirc:

Ich lade das lirc-modul über /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

lirc-serial lädt aber nicht (nvidia & dvb-ttpci laden problemlos)! Ich habe auch schon versucht, ein eigenes init-script mit "modprobe lirc-serial" zu schreiben: Auch kein Erfolg....

Wenn ich versuche das Modul nach dem Bootvorgang manuell zu laden (modprobe lirc-serial) funktioniert es.

Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen.... Ich möchte meinen VDR wieder fernbedienen können, ohne alle Module manuell zu laden

(OK - für mich ists ja nicht so schlimm, aber meine Freundin schimpft jedesmal wie ein Rohrspatz, wenn sie fernsehen will und ich muss jedesmal das Modul starten  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## gentoo-Ben

Ich hab noch immer keine Lösung gefunden!

Woran könnte es liegen, dass lirc-serial in modules.autoload.d nicht lädt?

Bitte dringend um Hilfe!!

Danke, Ben

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Woran könnte es liegen, dass lirc-serial in modules.autoload.d nicht lädt? 
> 
> 

 

Schon etwas Troubleshooting betrieben? Nach dem Eintrag in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, neustart des System durchführen und mit "lsmod" checken ob modul geladen wurde.

Ist das nicht der Fall, check dein Logs z.B. mit dem Kommando:

```

# dmesg

```

und schau nach, was genau passiert ist. 

Generell müsstes du beim booten sehen, ob es Fehler beim Laden von Modulen gab.

----------

## Massimo B.

Hallo. Neue Frage zum neuen baselayout:

Angeblich sollte es möglich sein in /etc/conf.d/ die configs Bootlevel-spezifisch zu benennen.

Leider komme ich mit net.[bootlevel] nicht zum Ziel.

Siehe dazu auch diese Diskussion.

```
# ls -al /etc/init.d/net*

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo*

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.lo*

/etc/init.d/net.lo*

# rc-status wlan-schanz

Runlevel: wlan-schanz

 airport                                                                                                            [ started ]

 net.eth1                                                                                                             [   off ]

# cat /etc/conf.d/net.wlan-schanz |grep -v '#'

config_eth1=( "192.168.10.22/24" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.10.200" )

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming dhcp
```

----------

## firefly

Hi,

für /etc/conf.d/wireless.<softlevel> und /etc/conf.d/net.<softlevel>

muss man folgendes in /etc/init.d/functions.sh:

in der funktion add_suffix()

von 

```
if [ "${RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE}" = "yes" -a -e "$1.${DEFAULTLEVEL}" ]

   then

      echo "$1.${DEFAULTLEVEL}"

   else

      echo "$1"

   fi
```

in

```
if [ "${RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE}" = "yes" -a -e "$1.${mylevel}" ]

   then

      echo "$1.${mylevel}"

   else

      echo "$1"

   fi
```

durch diese Änderung werden auch die per Runlevel-config genutzt, wenn man per 

```
rc <softlevel>
```

 den runlevel ändert

wie es auch laut der Beschreibung für die Variable RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE in /etc/conf.d/rc möglich sein soll:

```
# RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE allows you to have different /etc/conf.d files

# based on your runlevel - if a conf.d file for your profile does not exist

# then we try and use the default one.

# To enable runlevel selection at boot, append "softlevel=foobar" to your

# kernel line to change to the foobar runlevel. Or "rc foobar" at the command

# prompt.

RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE="yes"
```

EDIT: das ganze vereinfacht, da die zusätzliche abfrage unnötig war. desweiteren habe ich einen bugreport deswegen aufgemacht: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101105

gruß

firefly

----------

## Massimo B.

Vielen Dank. In der anderen Diskussion hat UberLord (der wohl am Baselayout mitwirkt) mir gesagt, daß das schon ginge in der jetzigen baselayout-version. Ich warte mal lieber, bis es im portage-tree ist, bevor ich wieder selbst an den Dateien ändere und beim nächsten Update wieder nichts geht.

Nebenbei kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie ihr bisher mehrere Netzwerkumgebungen verwaltet. Die Runlevel scheinen mir die einzig sinnvolle Lösung mit Boardmitteln. Die Diskussion dazu ist schon 2 Jahre alt, und ist noch immer nicht im Baselayout.

----------

## firefly

dafür soll ja die funktion add_suffix in functions.sh ja da sein.

Aber die verwendet die Var DEFAULTLEVEL und die wird nur beim booten gesetzt und durch einen aufruf von rc <runlevel> nicht verändert.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Massimo B.

Versuche es gerade. Problem ist immer noch, daß net.eth1 nicht hochkommt, weil es "schon gestartet" sei. Liegt meiner Meinung nach daran, daß im boot runlevel ja schon das Loopback-Interface gestartet wird. Davon habe ich nur Softlinks erstellt, laut Anleitung. Sollen es doch besser Hardlinks sein? Damit hatte ich früher das Problem nicht.

----------

## firefly

nein es langen symlinks. Was für eine Netzwerkkarte ist das device eth1 Wlan/ethernet über PCMCIA??

in welchen runlevels hast du net.eth1 drinnstehen(am besten über /etc/runlevels nachschauen)??

gruß

firefly

----------

## Massimo B.

also eth1 ist airport beim iBook. Es steht in den runleveln wlan-fh, wlan-schanz, wlan-mops drin.

Meine Runlevel mit eth0 heißen lan-fh, lan-schanz. Entsprechende configs (sollen) heißen net.wlan-fh, net.wlan-schanz oder auch net.lan-schanz.

Seitdem brauche ich auch nur noch die 2 Symlinks net.eth0 und net.eth1 auf net.lo im init.d Verzeichnis, und nicht mehr net.wlan-schanz.eth1 etc. mit weiteren 5 Hardlinks wie es in der alten Howto noch stand.

----------

## firefly

hmm läuft airport eventuell über pcmcia ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## Massimo B.

hm, das könnte sein. lspci zeigt nichts von der Airport. Wie kann ich es sehen?

Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob es PCMCIA ist?

Wie gesagt, früher hat es ja mit den Hardlinks funktioniert, auch für Airport.

Nun frag ich auch im ppc-forum

----------

## firefly

wenn du im kernel support für pcmcia aktiviert, das paket pcmcia-cs installiert und pcmcia in einen runlevel eingetragen hast.

Denn das pcmcia-paket startet die init-scripts für network-devices wenn eine karte aktiviert wird.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Massimo B.

2. Problem ist, daß essid-Optionen nicht berücksichtigt werden, so daß nur ein manuelles iwconfig weiterhilft.

Hier gehts weiter: ->PPC-Forum

Dies war vor dem neuen Baselayout nicht so.

----------

## Albena

Hi all!

Wie ich hier schon gesehen habe, gibt es ja verschiedene Probleme die mit dem neuen baselayout zusammenhängen. Ich habe nun folgendes Problem, das nach dem upgrade auf das neue baselayout Probleme mit den nvidia-devices auftreten. Nach dem upgrade waren die devices in /dev verschwunden. Ein Neuanlegen der Devices mittels NVmakedevices funktioniert nur bis zum nächsten Neustart. Dann sind sie wieder verschwunden, und man kann die Prozedur wiederholen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee dazu.

Gruß Albena

----------

## Massimo B.

Es ging um das "neue Baselayout" von letztem Jahr. Besagte Probleme habe ich mittlerweile nicht mehr. Der Thread sollte geschlossen werden.

Bzgl. Deinem /dev Problem. Du nutzt udev und hast das auch in /etc/sysctl.conf eingestellt?

----------

## mrsteven

 *Albena wrote:*   

> Hi all!
> 
> Wie ich hier schon gesehen habe, gibt es ja verschiedene Probleme die mit dem neuen baselayout zusammenhängen. Ich habe nun folgendes Problem, das nach dem upgrade auf das neue baselayout Probleme mit den nvidia-devices auftreten. Nach dem upgrade waren die devices in /dev verschwunden. Ein Neuanlegen der Devices mittels NVmakedevices funktioniert nur bis zum nächsten Neustart. Dann sind sie wieder verschwunden, und man kann die Prozedur wiederholen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee dazu.
> 
> Gruß Albena

 

Quick And Dirty: In /etc/conf.d/rc folgendes eintragen:

```
RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"
```

Anschließend die Gerätedateien in /dev von Hand anlegen.

Das ist aber eher ein Workaround, sauberer wäre es schon, wenn diese Devices von udev automatisch angelegt würden. Ich bin aber kein Nvidia-Experte...  :Wink: 

----------

